# Outlook - Access -> Kontakte synchronisieren mit VB.Net



## mabu (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Ich versuche verzweifelt Kontakte, welche ich in einer Access Datenbank habe mit Outlook zu synchronisieren.

Ich kann zwar aus meiner Applikation die Kontakte nach Outlook übertragen, jedoch geht das nur mit löschen und neu erstellen. 

Das ganze sollte auch mit mehreren Benutzeren möglich sein.

Eine andere Überlegung wäre ein Outlook AddIn, welches sich mit der Access DB verbindet und danach die Kontakte synchronisiert. Hier habe ich jedoch kein Know How.

Könnt Ihr mir helfen?

Besten Dank

Gruss Markus


----------



## exitboy (5. Dezember 2007)

Schonmal mit ner Import/Export loesung probiert, die das entsprechende Format hat?
Diese Loesung dann als Batch laufen lassen, waere jetzt so meine Schnelle Idee, ohne viel Aufwand, wenn es anders nicht funktioniert.


----------



## SchultzA (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

es gibt eine fertige Lösung: Outlook Sync Db 2009 (www.schultz-it.de/Products/OutlookSyncDb.aspx).

Kostet 39 € und kann beliebige Datenbanken mit Outlook synchronisieren.


----------

